# Cards Against Humanity (Cards Against Furries): Looking for furs to join the fun!



## Stonefur_the_Wolf (Jan 18, 2015)

Were looking for people bored enough to join a Skype group to play Cards Against Humanity online with other furs (hopefully for a while, after all what fun is it to just play a game with strangers and then leave after all this effort?). The things that will be required are: Skype, internet, and the time to play a round of cards against humanity, and afterwards, befriend those you played with or against!


----------



## Waterfall (Mar 8, 2017)

I would totally love to do this. Contact me on FB @aeasterling.


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 8, 2017)

I would love to do this..... wouldnt want to say contact me on facebook though (hate it)..... sooo contact me on discord- wolfdude555#4371 or skype (mostlikely gonna catch me on discord before skype giving its on my phone) wolfdude555 (i think)


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2017)

Fuckin' Necros. Hate it when they throw Deathbolts in my soup.


----------



## Waterfall (Mar 10, 2017)

I found the online link in an old post in forum. I made sure it looked like what Nom nom had up when I watched him, telephone and several others were FB live the other night.


----------



## Waterfall (Mar 10, 2017)

pyx-2.pretendyoure.xyz: Pretend You're Xyzzy is online version

I just noticed this thread was created in 2015 lol oh well still a cool thing


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 10, 2017)

Waterfall said:


> pyx-2.pretendyoure.xyz: Pretend You're Xyzzy is online version
> 
> I just noticed this thread was created in 2015 lol oh well still a cool thing


Holy crap............... 

Also use this if you wan't to create a custom deck for pretend you are Xyzzy.     https://www.cardcastgame.com/


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 10, 2017)

I actually went really far to how dark & personal we could go with it and a few friends.
Here a cards we had to just list a few.
One friend was a messianic jew and was really racist towards non messianic jews to the point of saying they are delusional and "I am what Jews are actually supposed to be".

We had cards like this. ____ What all true jews should have.    Starting the next holocaust &  "Being what a true jew should be"

Also our bi friend that is a furry and the reason that i'm here Admits to getting off to basically anything. I'm not gonna list cards but Jesus Christ we are glad he has obvious limits.

It hurts to play because there is so much personal shit on everyone but it's all just "*fun & games*" in the end and that we are all still good friends. But i laughed so hard one night playing it i passed out from not having enough oxygen.


----------



## Alex K (Mar 10, 2017)

I never quite got why Cards Against HUMANity was made by HUMANs. None the less, animal critters


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 10, 2017)

Alex K said:


> I never quite got why Cards Against HUMANity was made by HUMANs. None the less, animal critters


Jesus Christ that hurt to read for multiple reasons.


----------



## Jarren (Mar 10, 2017)

First, why the hell did this get necro'd?
Second, why is it in music and sound...?


----------



## Alex K (Mar 10, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Jesus Christ that hurt to read for multiple reasons.



I'll say! Humanity is confusin. And sometimes even flat out stupid


----------

